# show us your lathe tool holder.



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll start here is mine.






The tool rest are in PVC pipe so they won't rust.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is mine. It's a Craftsman tool chest that I installed a 2 level tool holder rack around it. The drawers hold chucks and other turning accessories. I do have a magnetic holder on the wall that holds about 10 tools that I seldom use. Another larger tool box that holds more turning tools + my carving tools and 3" sanding discs. Another tool cabinet holds more tool rests, and other power carving equipment.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

JOHN, JOHN, JOHN, Is it like CLAMPS, NEVER ENOUGH? Lol

You sure have a great selection, but HOW do you KNOW which is which, with the cutting ends DOWN? Do you have them marked on handle ends? 

Can I BORROW some? hehe.

Dale in Indy


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Well you'll notice that all the handles are different pretty much. It starts with parting tools on the right, then bowl gouges, then spindle gouges then scrapers and finally skews. The back row is a little different with odd tools that I made for specific purposes and a bunch of ornament hollowing tools. 
I do have a drawer that's full of nothing but Hunter carbide tools and another that is full of my odd homemade tools and texturing tools.
I don't like tips up. too easy to cut yourself.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't have so many but here is the rack I have for mine.


----------



## michigancritter (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's mine, just some PVC. Made 2 tiers and plan on making a base to stash my chucks and whatnot


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I like them cutting end up, and I also understand if the rack is in an area where one could brush and cut themselves, then put the rack high enough that it can be seen, but not a health issue. 

Good job Steve, and Michigancritter. Needless to say, John likes his, and that's all that counts, IMO. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Harp (Nov 18, 2014)

Here is what I did small shop up and out of the way but good access 
Harp


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Another up and out of the way.
Anything in easy reach with one step to the left or right for 16 linear feet of pegboard.
About 52L X 30H X 14 deep Closed. Shelves 5.5" deep
Closed; Outer Doors Open; Inner Doors Open


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine is not so elaborate--more of a simple way to keep/move my tools between my lathes. Not bad for using scraps, some utility clamps from wally world, and reclaimed wheels from a defunct cart.


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

All my wall space was gone so I had to come up with different approach 
Have a look... http://www.rocky-roost-woodturnings.com/wood-turning-blog/tool-holder-lazy-susan.html


----------



## Tim562 (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is mine.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a rack on a pole behind the lathe for my most often used tools - 










The rest are behind me in a styrofoam tray, which really needs to become a lazy susan someday soon...


----------

